# Paint Code County Range (Mercedes Chassis)



## delboy0127 (Mar 3, 2009)

Hi

May be of use had quite a problem locating PAINT CODE for the above, e-mailed service department at dealers Marquis no reply, Texted dealer sales rep, reply but still no code forth coming, telephoned Autosleeper parts, although extremely helpful all he was being told on his system was, that it was Mercedes white Whow.

For your info Direct from Mercedes Commercial via Chassis Number the colour is ARTIC WHITE the paint code is 1947.

Worth making a note you may need it. I am using it to have TOW BAR sprayed prior to fitting.

Delboy0127


----------



## Medallionman (Nov 26, 2005)

delboy0127 said:


> For your info Direct from Mercedes Commercial via Chassis Number the colour is ARTIC WHITE the paint code is 1947.
> 
> Delboy0127


Hi Delboy,

Which bit are you trying to match?

This is the code for the cab/chassis and is supposed to be the code for the body but in my experience it is slightly 'out' on the GRP panels. Haven't tried it on the flat side panels. Not too bad if you are spraying a whole panel, but would be noticeable if you tried a 'merge'. However they are all probably slightly different. Are there any 1947 variants yet?

Brian


----------



## delboy0127 (Mar 3, 2009)

Hi Brian, 

Not painting any panels as yet, just spraying a Tow bar before fitting.

But have taken note of your comments, in case the need arises.

Take care

Delboy


----------

